# Certificate of Household effects



## Ubik (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding the "Certificate of Household Effects) that we are filling out for customs in Portugal when our container arrives.

We are registering our electronics, (TV's, amplifiers etc, etc) but do we need to write down absolutely everything? Being in IT I have so much stuff (hubs, switches, servers, you name it) that this will be quite a big job.

Do we have to write down every single device, or just the big stuff?

Anny help gratefully received.

Thanks,
John


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Nope..... Just 4 boxes of kitchen goods, 5 boxes of clothes, 6 boxes of books etc


----------



## Ubik (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks Mr. Man (or can I call you Traveling?) 

Great that we don't have to be too specific, but is that really the case with electronics or electric devices too - no need for model nrs. and serial nrs.? Great if thats the case, there's enough to organize without adding to it.

Cheers,
John





travelling-man said:


> Nope..... Just 4 boxes of kitchen goods, 5 boxes of clothes, 6 boxes of books etc


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ubik said:


> Thanks Mr. Man (or can I call you Traveling?)
> 
> Great that we don't have to be too specific, but is that really the case with electronics or electric devices too - no need for model nrs. and serial nrs.? Great if thats the case, there's enough to organize without adding to it.
> 
> ...


Call me what you like as long as you call me for dinner! 

We just listed those things as 1 x computer, 1 x TV & 3 x boxes electrical kitchen goods etc & as the document is issued, signed & stamped by the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission they'll tell you if you need to be more specific.

For what it's worth the customs at this end didn't open a single box to check any of our personal goods but they went through my car with a fine tooth comb & went as far as removing radiator grill & door panels etc......... & then failed to tighten a single screw properly when they put it back together.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

What they want is for significant items to be identified so computer stuff is listed as a box of computer stuff but your diamond encrusted solid gold kettle should be a separate listed item with serial number. If they inspect they must be able to identify the listed items and, as above, they are not responsible for repacking.


----------



## Ubik (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. We'll register the large and/or valuable stuff, and not list the rest - much appreciated!

I was hoping to get rid of the diamond encrusted solid gold kettle though, it's ghastly!


----------

